# OPEN Smallmouth Tournaments Schedule & Rules For 2008 (TUSC RIVER)



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

My plan is to run one OPEN smallmouth tournament a month on the river !! 

We will charge $15 entry fee with $10 going to pot for 1rst and 2nd place and $5 going to the BIG SMALLIE POT !!! 

rules will be simple .........live or artificial bait is PERMITTED !!! Fishing on the Tuscarawas River ONLY ......no tributaries or oxbow ponds !!! a 5 fish limit with a 10 inch minimum size limit !!! tournamemts will be held on Sunday mornings from 9 am to 1 pm ...........i know some guys wont like the times but that IS the times that we will ALL BE FISHING so noone will have a advantage !!! 

Tournaments are from 9 am to 1 pm 

Registration will be held at the New Towne Mall in New Philadelphia next to the Hollywood Video Store from 830 am to 9 am !!! 

NO BOATS ALLOWED 


there will be NO points fee or club membership fees !!


2008 SCHEDULE 

March 30th 

April 27th 

May 25th 

June 29th 

July 27th 

August 31st 

September 28th 

October 26th 

Contact Brian at [email protected]


----------



## catfish_hunter (May 31, 2005)

Brian I like the new concept, I hope that we can get some more guys to come fish on sunday mornings with us! I think we can really do well! Just hope the fish cooperate this year!


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

i sent an email to the address provided for more details.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

Matt..............Youve got E-Mail !!!


----------



## kparrott154 (Mar 26, 2007)

Is this a one-man or two-man Tournament?

Thanks,
Kevin


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

these are one man tournaments...............not team events..............you can fish with a buddy of course for safeties sake !!


----------



## reeldirty1 (Jan 21, 2007)

I would like to fish a tusc river smallmouth tourny. I have been fishing the tusc for 35 years or more when there was no smallmouth. The last ten years have been good caught alot of three lbrs. I just cant bring myself to keep a 10 incher it dont feel right they are bass .I think you should raise your size limit to at least 14 and no live bait and no dead fish .


----------



## wave warrior (Oct 2, 2005)

i agree with RD1 about the 10"min thing and no mention of dead fish penalties...not to hijack your post at all...what is the plan to keep the 5 10" fish alive??? a stringer is really not an option...i do however have no prob with live bait...exp.since i do better on small cranks and spinners!!! (HINT)!!


----------



## xmatthewx (Jul 29, 2007)

yeah, i was also wondering about how to keep the fish alive, and the size limit.


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

+4 on the C & R questions? No boat = no livewell. Am I missing soemthing or are we to assume that this is a "kill" tournament?


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

dKilla said:


> +4 on the C & R questions? No boat = no livewell. Am I missing soemthing or are we to assume that this is a "kill" tournament?


thanks for voicing your concerns..............i forgot that guys that dont own $20,000 bass boats with livewells SHOULDNT hold tournaments     

ACTUALLY...........MOST guys use portable livewells made out of small coolers with areators and ALMOST ALL FISH are released alive and well !! any fish that is questionable as far as its survival , we have one fellow who happily fillets the fish and eats them...................YES i said FILLETS a SMALLMOUTH...............let the WHIPPINGS BEGIN !!!   

we weigh in dead fish with a weight penalty !!!


----------



## dKilla (May 1, 2007)

tcba1987 said:


> thanks for voicing your concerns..............i forgot that guys that dont own $20,000 bass boats with livewells SHOULDNT hold tournaments
> 
> ACTUALLY...........MOST guys use portable livewells made out of small coolers with areators and ALMOST ALL FISH are released alive and well !! any fish that is questionable as far as its survival , we have one fellow who happily fillets the fish and eats them...................YES i said FILLETS a SMALLMOUTH...............let the WHIPPINGS BEGIN !!!
> 
> we weigh in dead fish with a weight penalty !!!


Going forward, you might consider posting these details in your tournament event post. It's great that you're assessing a dead fish weight penalty. Perhaps as the event organizer you should consider mandating the use of aerated buckets by all participants rather than hoping that folks are responsible enough to do it on their own. You're lucky enough to live near a river that offers you a tremendous opportunity to catch trophy fish without the use of a $20,000 bass boat. Doing your part to protect that resource through reinforcing the importance of conservation with your tournament rules would certainly help to ensure that you and all of the participants are able to enjoy the resource and continue to participate in tournaments for years to come.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

If you have any fish die and no one wants them, I could use them for bait.


----------



## neocats1 (Oct 14, 2006)

Actually, Brian hold some catfish tournaments on the Tusc. River also and everyone does a good job keeping the fish alive. The tournaments only last 4-6 hours usually which makes it easier. Most of the guys I've seen fishing the tournaments have nice aerated livewells in the back of their truck or the trunk of their cars. I have one that I rigged up to plug into my cigarette light. Works great.

Keep up the good work Brian.


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

we do everything we can to assure that ALL fish are released alive at ALL tcba tournaments !! we do everything we can to protect our section of the Tusc just last Spring we did a garbage cleanup on one section of the river and took 12-15 bags STUFFED FULL of trash off of the area that we fish !!!


----------



## tcba1987 (Jun 22, 2004)

March 30th 

April 20th 

May 18th 

June 29th 

July 27th 

August 24th 

September 28th 

October 26th 

ALL tournaments are from 9 am to 1 pm 

weigh ins and registration will be held at New Towne Mall in New Philadelphia next to the Hollywood Video store in the parking lot !!


----------

